# Help please- hidden C test



## Erin4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, very strange cry for help but I am having the worst time trying to collect my sample for the hidden c test! I've been trying to collect it for hours now but nothing! Am I doing something wrong?! I have very light and short cycles so don't have long to collect it! It's time like this I think why me! X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are struggling  

I normally flood but on the day i was doing the test I had a mini-drought! Have you tried lying down for a while on the bathroom floor and then standing up quickly? In the end i sat on the toilet and just held my pot there for ages. It only needs to be a little drop. Have you had a look on the Ureaplasma thread on the Serum section? Maybe some of the ladies there have some better advice than me!

Good luck  

xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Always the way that when you want something to go smoothly it never does!

Some ladies have used a moon cup & collected blood in that. Other suggestions ive seen is to squeeze blood out from tampon. I found better blood flow was 1st thing in morning after I'd been lying down for night.

You don't need a lot of blood & can collect it over the course of few days if that helps any. Bit of a faff but might make it slightly less stressful.

Hope you get what you need x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry I hope this isn't TMI but you could try having an orgasm? That usually brings heavier bleeding for a lot of ladies 

L x


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

TMI but I kind of scraped/dug mine out and transferred it into the pot. They found urea plasma so I must have done it ok! X


----------



## Erin4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you so much Ladies  you have all come to my rescue! I have finally after 3 hours had success following a combination of your tips! I couldn't of done it without ur TMI! So again thank you! I was getting myself all worked up! I will now be able sleep! I'm pretty sure I now have enough for the sample   xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent news good work!  

L x


----------

